
Why do we keep praising Silicon Valley for reinventing the wheel? - zonotope
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jan/14/silicon-valley-marketing-student-loan
======
WheelsAtLarge
This happens at the engineering level too. There is a never-ending list of
"cool" languages and frameworks that are just reinventions of previous
versions with no benefit but added complexity.

